# Ordering laptop with Aramex Shop and Ship



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello,

Am quite tempted by the good prices in the US (even with Aramex' shipping rates added) on a new laptop that I'm thinking of getting. Wanted to know if anybody here has tried successfully getting a laptop shipped from US to Dubai recently.

Please quote any good or bad experiences with Shop and Ship so i can make a more informed decision.

Cheers for the help!


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

ahayat said:


> Hello,
> 
> Am quite tempted by the good prices in the US (even with Aramex' shipping rates added) on a new laptop that I'm thinking of getting. Wanted to know if anybody here has tried successfully getting a laptop shipped from US to Dubai recently.
> 
> ...


No personal experience but I was interested as you.. I am not anymore after I have read a negative review on www.blushberry.com


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Bear in mind that you will need to also purchase either a step-up transformer or a new power supply and that if anything goes wrong with the laptop it will cost you a lot to return it.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> Bear in mind that you will need to also purchase either a step-up transformer or a new power supply and that if anything goes wrong with the laptop it will cost you a lot to return it.


another good point... watch out for this


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Laptops are dual voltage. No step up needed.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

jynx is right.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Always is  :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah yes, just checked my laptop power supply and it seems that, once again, I don't know what I'm talking about.

Sorry!

I'd still avoid buying anything like that that would be difficult to return though.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Good cover


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not a computer guy, I didn't even know how to cut n paste until just recently but I bought a Labtop at Costco recently for 259 American dollars. Thats practically free. I bought it against my wives wishes to take on our 25th anniversary trip to Hawaii (its all documented in my photobook). It was our 25th anniversary, but we have a 29 year old daughter together. It took 4 years of begging before I married her so actually we've been together for 30- But back to the subject, the labtop was one of the best purchases I ever made. I highly recommend it. When your stuck in an airport, on jury duty, or just sitting around alone while your wives getting her nails done it's a real lifesaver...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is no place to get cheapish laptops here in the UAE? Not having the warranty would scare me a bit.


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is no place to get cheapish laptops here in the UAE? Not having the warranty would scare me a bit.



Surprising- You're so close to China.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

EVERYONE - 

Americans really are not like this... As I know everyone knows  But gosh, I so dislike when someone tries to make us look so terrible as a country. 

Why does this remind me of a person who was kind of being like this when I first joined back in Nov? He seemed to say and do exactly the worst things that americans are known for doing...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Kind of like this person is..... UGGGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Geeez..I'm right here. I can see this you know?


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

FINE! I'll be on the American board if you need me

GOOD DAY!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

It's OK guys. He's gone. You can come out now.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I recently bought a Camera from Adorama shop in NewYork, price was very attractive even with shipping included, however I ended up paying 10% customs clearance fee plus 120 dirhams UPS processing fee, I believe it should be similar for computers.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices in the US are usually much better than the UAE (or Europe) and you have the added benefit of a keyboard without the distraction of Arabic characters 

I've bought laptops, cameras and dive kit from the US with great success although the freight and duty charges do add to the price.

I'd avoid Aramex (Shop and Ship) like the plague. They used to be reasonable but the service has deteriorated to a disgraceful level. I've found that kit delivered to their depot in New York can sit around for weeks before being dispatched to the UAE and, in my opinion, their customer service is almost non-existant. You have been warned.

Regards GD


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

I was very interested in buying a macbook from one of the stores in the US and get it imported here via Aramex . 

As far as I remember , Aramex gives you a postal address on ur name in the US which you can feed in the form while buying the laptop online . There is a one time charge plus shipping . I have no idea about insurance and customs . 

If you have an overview on buying laptops from US , It is way tooooo cheaper. Check out the Bestbuy website and you will be amazed by the prices. It is really worth the time and money that you spend.


----------

